# Ooopps



## cheezer32 (Feb 3, 2009)

When you forget a cell bar frame in a hive.... This is what happens. 









And the queen from that forgotten cell bar frame experiment.


----------



## 22DPac (Jun 24, 2012)

Good looking comb and queen ya got there!


----------

